# Value stabilizing setup



## Graydo77 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey guys I'm wondering what the most economical setup for stabilizing wood for making handles. I've made a couple but I'm getting a little movement out of the wood. Any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 10, 2016)

Best value and quality - send to knife & gun :thumbsup:


----------



## Graydo77 (Jul 12, 2016)

I saw someone stabilizing on here but can't seem to find the thread :/


----------



## V1P (Jul 12, 2016)

As far as I know, our own vendor, Marko Tsourkan is currently building his own stabilizing set up. Here is the link to the thread :

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=26587


----------



## Graydo77 (Jul 19, 2016)

That looks like it's going to be an amazing setup! After watching a lot of videos on cheaper setups I can see a lot of people just send the wood out to get it professionally done.


----------



## 29palms (Aug 16, 2016)

Even professionally stabilized wood with move seasonally. Small, but I can feel it.


----------

